# Dzelži / Hardware >  Fujitsu siemens S6120 ''No Backlight'' Nav displeja apgaismojuma

## Tristan

No skapja izvilku veco siemens datoru:

Problēma - nav displeja apgaismojuma:

Inverters  - 100% darbojošs
CCFL lampa - 100% kārtībā
Invertera kabelis - 100% kārtībā

Pēdējā opcija uz plates esošais drošinātājs.
Problēma - Uz plates nav apzīmējumu vispār.
Plate:
 4281 4282

Veicot detalizētāku apskatu nonācu līdz šim rajonam:
 4283

Blakus invertera ligzdai ir ķēde kurā veicu pārbaudi vairākos punktos:
 4284

2. - GND
1. - +16V
5. - 0.5V
3. un 4. punktā vajadzētu būt +12V, bet nav - ir tikai +0.5V.

Sanāk ka baltā komponente bloķē spriegumu.

Jautājums kas ir šī baltā komponente?
Pretestība tā nav.
Vai tas ir drošinātājs?

Pārējās apkārt esošās komponentes tika pārbaudītas, un ir kārtībā.

----------


## Tristan

Škiet ka neviens nepievienojas!
Ok! Jaukākie papildinājumi: Baltā komponente šķiet ka ''bija'' LED diode - spriežot pēc tā kā izkusa mēģinot to atlodēt.

Jauns darbības plāns:
Uz plates man ir pieejams +16V. 
Izdomāju sekojošu darību - Caur Stabilizatoru L7812 samazināšu spriegumu līdz 12V.
12V pa taisno pieslēgšu pie 3 un 4 punkta.
Tā es panākšu ka inverteram pienāk pastāvīgs spriegums.
(domāju ka nejajadzētu būt vairāk par 1.5A, jo lielāka strāva liks stabilizātoram karst)

Ar šo panākšu ka pastāvīgi apgaismojums ir ieslēgts, un regulēt spilgtumu nevarēs, bet visu jau nevar gribēt.
Jāatrod vēl tikai invertera pinout.

Varbūt kādam ir?
 4288

Kontakta tips:
 4289
 4290

----------


## Tristan

Tādad: tiku līdz sekojošam pinout:
 4291

GND un +12V tika viegli atrasti, bet ar pārējiem diviem piniem ir problemātiski:
Viens ir ON/PF
Otrs ir spilgtumam

Problēma - nav zināms kurš ir kurš.

Pielodēju stabilizatoru 7812 un pieliki spriegumu inverteram, bet nekā.
Pielodēju papildus stabilizatoru 7805, lai dabūtu 5V, ko pieliku pārmaiņus abiem nezināmajiem kontaktiem, un nekā. 
(inverters bija kārtībā, un pēc šīs darbības joprojām ir).

Sirojot google atradu citu opciju - nomainīt CCFL lampu pret speciālu šīm paredzētu LED strip.
 4292



Problēma - izmaksas - ap 30 - 40Ls
http://www.lcdparts.net/LEDU.aspx
(pievienoju liku, jo varbūt kāds izlemj šo izmantot - ja ir dārgāks laptops tad vēl ir vērts)

Personīgi es pasūtīju šo no ķīnas caur EBAY
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&_from=R40

 4293
Izmaksāja ao 4ls, un pinout ir skaidri zināms - līdz ar to pievienot būs vienkārši.

Kad tikšu klāt un pievienošu, tad papildināšu info.

----------


## CooFFe

Reku datasheets būs s6120
šķiet, ka aizdomīgais štruntiņs ir meklējams 37 lpp pēc adobe reader,39lpp pēc datasheeta, viens no kondensātoriem.
47lpp pēc readera, 49 lpp pēc data sheeta ir invertora konektori.

----------


## Tristan

Wow! Kur tu to izraki! Katrā ziņā Paldies!
Iemetu aci! Skatos ka oriģināli ''Board Layout'' netika pievienots. 

Žēl, bet tas tāpat ir vairāk kā varēja cerēt!

----------


## CooFFe

Tas gan, ka board layot netiek peimests ir mazs mīnuss, bet teorētiski pie katra elementa vajadzētu būt savam apzīmējumam, kas norādīts datasheeta. Vismaz skaidri un gaiši var saprast, ka tas baltais nieciņš ir kondensātors, vismaz tā pusnaktī izskatījās  ::  Jo projām nekas nesanāk?

lqv77.com, vienīgi jāpacieš korejiešu valoda, bet google translate automātiski pārtūlko uz engl pat tā, ka var pat kaut ko salasīt un vēl saprast.

----------


## Tristan

Pēc 8 mēnešiem tomēr saņēmos savest kārtībā veco Fujitsu.
(1 ziņā manis minētā baltā komponente izrādījās drošinātājs, kuru uzliku jaunu, bet nekas neatrisinājās)

*(Visticamākā vaina - uz inverter netika padots ON/OF [+5VDC] signāls - diagnostikas laikā oriģinālo sabeidzu)*
*Kur signāls pazūd tā arī neatradu, jo ir slinkums! Kā arī uz plates nav komponentēm apzīmējumu, kas krietni sarežģī labošanu.*

Oriģinālā inverter vietā ievietoju ķīnas - universal inverter board (4pin).
 4744
Manā gadījumā:
1) 16V
2) 3.5V
3) netiek izmantots (Dimmēšanas funkcija)
4) GND

Šo universālo iverteri pielodēju oriģinālā invertera kabeļa galā:
 4745
Kabeļa pinout:
Red/Orange - Vin
Black/Grey - GND
Yellow - ON
White - Unused (Neizmantoju).

Atliek vien izolēt inverteri, un salikt datoru kopā.

Paldies lietotājam ''CooFFe''.

(Lūdzu slēgt tēmu).

----------

